# Youtube Videos laden schlecht trotz 50K Leitung?



## corpse (29. März 2013)

Moin,
Mein Problem ist im Titel eigentlich schon beschrieben. Wir sind bei 1&1 und haben dort jetzt einen 2 Jahresvertrag mit einer 50K Leitung, wenn ich was runterlade (Steamspiele oder sonst was ausm Internet), lade ich immer mit 5Mb/s aber wenn ich ein Youtube Video laden will läd es seeehr langsam..
Hoffe hier kann mir wer helfen :/

mfg corpse


----------



## addicTix (29. März 2013)

Ist bei meiner VDSL 50 Leitung von Telekom genau so... Manchmal laden Videos bei mir mit voller Geschwindigkeit und manchmal mit ein paar 200kb/s

Bin auch an einer Lösung interessiert


----------



## Eureka7 (29. März 2013)

Geht mir bei nen 100mbit Down und 5mbit upload genau so. Tagsüber kann man keine Videos auf HD anschauen ohne dass man 10min vorladen kann.
Ist schon wirklich ******* wenn man seine Leitung nicht 100%ausnutzen kann.


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. März 2013)

Abends drosselt die Teleschrott gerne den Traffic von Youtube


----------



## RedBrain (29. März 2013)

Wenn Ihr Telekom-Kunde seid, probiere es mal mit Firefox-Addon https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/telekom-youtube-turbo/?src=search aus.

Das hat es bei mir sehr geholfen trotz 2 Megabit von der Telekom. ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2013)

habt ihr schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass die YT-Server der ganzen Last tagsüber nicht gewachsen sind wenn Zehntausende von Menschen mit ihrer 50K-Leitung saugen wollen? 

Es kommt nicht nur darauf an wie breit eure Verbindung ist sondern auch wie viel die Quelle liefern kann - und YouTube ist besonders an Feiertagen wenn Millionen von Menschen gleichzeitig Streamen wollen einfach zeitweise überlastet - eure ISPs können da rein gar nichts für (es sei denn es gibt eine absichtliche YT-Drosselung).


----------



## corpse (29. März 2013)

@red brain vielleicht liest du die erste Zeile nochmal 

@Incredible 
Was macht denn Youtube mit dem ganzen Geld was sie durch Werbeeinnahmen finannzieren? Da müssen doch min. 10mio. für Serverausbau übrig bleiben..


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2013)

corpse schrieb:


> @Incredible
> Was macht denn Youtube mit dem ganzen Geld was sie durch Werbeeinnahmen finannzieren? Da müssen doch min. 10mio. für Serverausbau übrig bleiben..


 
Je weniger Geld für Server ausgegeben wird, desto mehr ist GEWINN. Und das ist alles was bei Unternehmen und deren Anteilseignern zählt. Ob eure Videos langsam oder schnell laden ist in erster Konsequenz völlig egal wenn man dadurch ne Serverfarm einsparen kann.

Es werden wie bei allen anderen Unternehmen auch nur gerade so viel Ressourcen gekauft wie unbedingt nötig sind damit das System nicht zusammenbricht.


----------



## Tiz92 (29. März 2013)

Bei mir auch so mit ner 20Mbits/s Leitung. Aber das ist die Schuld von Youtube und nicht unseren schnellen Internets.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (29. März 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> habt ihr schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass die YT-Server der ganzen Last tagsüber nicht gewachsen sind wenn Zehntausende von Menschen mit ihrer 50K-Leitung saugen wollen?
> 
> Es kommt nicht nur darauf an wie breit eure Verbindung ist sondern auch wie viel die Quelle liefern kann - und YouTube ist besonders an Feiertagen wenn Millionen von Menschen gleichzeitig Streamen wollen einfach zeitweise überlastet - eure ISPs können da rein gar nichts für (es sei denn es gibt eine absichtliche YT-Drosselung).


 
Daran hab ich auch noch nicht gedacht, hört sich plausibel an.

Denn mich nervt es auch tierisch. Hab immer gedacht irgendwas stimmt mit meiner Leitung nicht, trotz 50Mbit Glasfaser. Downloads laufen allerdings mit bis zu 7,5 MB/s.
Aber trotzdem schon sehr ärgerlich das es selbst bei 480p oft nicht rund läuft


----------



## xpSyk (29. März 2013)

Hohlt euch mal das Add-On " Magic Actions For YouTube "  habs für Chrome und es hat viele tolle Features und es verbessert auch das "Ladeverhalten" von YT ^^


----------



## MClolwut (29. März 2013)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Abends drosselt die Teleschrott gerne den Traffic von Youtube


 
Achja. Und dieses Fachwissen beziehst du von.. ? Die Telekom drosselt garnichts ausser das was in den Vertragsbedingungen generell steht und dabei handelt es sich lediglich um eine komplette Drosselung beim erreichen einer bestimmten Anzahl von GB für den Monat abhängig von 50, 100 oder 200Mbit Leitung.

Das was der Alki bereits verlauten ließ ist auch ein Grund. 

Weiterführend sei zu erwähnen dass die HVT's überwiegend noch mit Kupfer angebunden sind und es dementsprechend natürlich auch einbußen durch eure Nachbarschaft gibt. Dies würde sich aber auch auf euren kompletten Internetverkehr bemerkbar machen. 

Ich könnte noch mehr erwähnen aber ich denke mal es ist nicht nötig. Abgesehen davon bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das überhaupt erwähnen darf.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (29. März 2013)

Es liegt sicher größtenteils an der Bandbreite der YT-Server, wenn die Videos schlecht laden. Mit der eigenen Leitung muss das nicht unbedingt was zu tun haben.

Mit anderen Worten: kann man nix machen, außer sich in Geduld üben.


----------



## RedBrain (29. März 2013)

@corpse
Ich weiß, das Problem mit Youtube lässt sich nicht beheben.


----------



## Der Maniac (30. März 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> habt ihr schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass die YT-Server der ganzen Last tagsüber nicht gewachsen sind wenn Zehntausende von Menschen mit ihrer 50K-Leitung saugen wollen?
> 
> Es kommt nicht nur darauf an wie breit eure Verbindung ist sondern auch wie viel die Quelle liefern kann - und YouTube ist besonders an Feiertagen wenn Millionen von Menschen gleichzeitig Streamen wollen einfach zeitweise überlastet - eure ISPs können da rein gar nichts für (es sei denn es gibt eine absichtliche YT-Drosselung).


 
Das mag alles stimmen! Nur was witzig ist: Wenn ich mit Firefox auf Youtube streamen will, 720p, dann muss ich um die Mittagszeit rum ca. 10 Minuten buffern lassen für 3 Minuten Video. Geht in Ordnung, kenn ich nich anders, 6k Leitung eben. Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, das ich zur selben Zeit (nicht parallel) das selbe Video mit dem JDownloader mit voller Geschwindigkeit runterladen kann. Ich wette, das die T-Doof (da mir das Problem nur von Telekom-Kunden bekannt ist) das Flash-Streaming einschränkt!


----------



## turbosnake (30. März 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Je weniger Geld für Server ausgegeben wird, desto mehr ist GEWINN


Nur macht YT kein Gewinn. 
Und Google sollte genug Server haben


----------



## robbe (30. März 2013)

Das die Telekom bei Youtube die Bandbreite begrenzt, war vor einiger Zeit mal ein ganz großes Thema. War wohl ein technisches Problem (wers glaubt) und man wollte in die entsprechende Infrastruktur investieren um das Problem zu beheben. Das ganze ist jetzt aber schon einige Zeit her, keine Ahnung ob da was passiert ist. 
Ich hatte früher auch mal Probleme mit Youtube, aber seit 1-2 Jahren muss ich nie wieder was vorladen lassen, egal bei welcher Videoauflösung.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (2. April 2013)

Wie sieht es mit euerm Laptop/PC aus? Unterstützt der die gängigen Standards? Wikipedia.

Ich selbst habe 'nur' eine 16Mbit/s-Leitung, dafür aber Fibre, mein Router steht im Keller, mein Laptop im 2. Stock und trotzdem kann ich Videos locker in FullHD sehen. Und ich verwende WLAN. Ich beschwere mich nicht, aber witzig finde ich es schon, vor allem weil so viele so oft probleme haben.


----------



## corpse (2. April 2013)

Klar^^ Hab Lan Kabel Verbindung mit 1 Gbit/s.. Und schon wie gesagt, wenn ich was runterlade lade ich mit Fullspeed. Will ich dagegen ein Video in FullHD laden geht dies Abends nicht.. bzw. da gings nicht. Merke jetzt das es tagsüber eigentlich geht nur am Abend halt nicht! Liegt anscheinend wirklich an den YT Servern


----------



## Supeq (2. April 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Das mag alles stimmen! Nur was witzig ist: Wenn ich mit Firefox auf Youtube streamen will, 720p, dann muss ich um die Mittagszeit rum ca. 10 Minuten buffern lassen für 3 Minuten Video. Geht in Ordnung, kenn ich nich anders, 6k Leitung eben. Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, das ich zur selben Zeit (nicht parallel) das selbe Video mit dem JDownloader mit voller Geschwindigkeit runterladen kann. Ich wette, das die T-Doof (da mir das Problem nur von Telekom-Kunden bekannt ist) das Flash-Streaming einschränkt!


 
Jup same here, die T-Kom drosselt da irgendwie^^ Ich muss regelmäßig buffern , während mein Nachbar mit Unitymedia einfach so gucken kann.

720p sind übrigens mit ner 6K-Leitung auch ohne Buffering möglich, die Videos haben bei YT eine Bitrate von 1Mbit/s ... es reicht also locker  theoretisch


----------



## ForenTroll (2. April 2013)

Ich hab "nur" die 32 Mbit Leitung von Kabel Deutschland. Hab aber weder tagsüber noch abends Probleme mit YT 
Für mich also wieder keine klare Serviceleistung der Telekom  

Viellleicht hilft das ja ein bischen: Probiere doch mal SeaMonkey nur mit Adblock Plus und aktuellem Flashplayer


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2013)

Auch wenn ich mich jetzt nicht durch den Thread gelesen habe, will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben: Ich habe 32k bei Kabel Deutschland, damit habe ich ähnliche Probleme. Jedoch variiert das sehr stark.

KD ist kein deut besser als die Telekom, denn wenn bei uns im Wohngebiet mehrere Internet nutzen, merkt man Einbrüche, weil die Bandbreite hier zu gering für zu viele Kunden ist


----------



## Keksdose12 (2. April 2013)

ich hab 6k und saug grad ein yt-vid in 1080p ohne buffern


----------



## TechBone (17. Juni 2014)

der thread ist zwar älter aber trotzdem habe ich jetzt auch das problem, hab Sehr lange Hochladezeiten von meinem W723V aber das liegt nicht an der Telekom! sondern an Youtube, youtube sollte mehr investieren.

aber 1080p oder höher ist problemlos möglich.


----------



## Ash1983 (17. Juni 2014)

TechBone schrieb:


> der thread ist zwar älter aber trotzdem habe ich jetzt auch das problem, hab Sehr lange Hochladezeiten von meinem W723V aber das liegt nicht an der Telekom! sondern an Youtube, youtube sollte mehr investieren.
> 
> aber 1080p oder höher ist problemlos möglich.



In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass es bei allen, die per Kabel angebunden sind, problemlos läuft, wird es wohl nicht an YT liegen, sondern sehr wohl an der Telekom.


----------



## bingo88 (17. Juni 2014)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass es bei allen, die per Kabel angebunden sind, problemlos läuft, wird es wohl nicht an YT liegen, sondern sehr wohl an der Telekom.


Ihr müsst mal IPv6 ausschalten, hat bei mir Wunder vollbracht. Mit aktiven IPv6 bleiben die Videos immer wieder stehen oder starten erst gar nicht, mit IPv4 läuft es einwandfrei. Sucht mal im Netz nach Youtube, IPv6 und Telekom


----------



## crae (17. Juni 2014)

Jap testweise mal ipv6 in den Netzwerkeinstellungen aus, von pcgh gibts hier noch was: Youtube beschleunigen: Wenn Videos langsam laden, kann ein Trick helfen - Update  ...bei YT rechtsklick aufs Video und mehr Speicher freigeben, mal mit und ohne Hardwarebeschleunigung testen und manchen hat auch das Plugin (Telekom-YouTube-Turbo) geholfen....hab schon einiges durch wegen YT, mittlerweile lädt es nahezu immer mit 720p, oft auch mit 1080, aber ich will meinem Bruder noch ein bisschen was freithalten und wenn man nicht Vollbild kuckt nimmt sich das nicht viel^^ 

Ich bin mir fast sicher, das die Telekom da drosselt, die mögen Google nicht...war lange Zeit hier im Forum auch so, das die HD-Videos nicht geladen haben, weil die Telekom mit dem Provider nicht zurecht kam. Jetzt geht es meistens. Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

mfg, crae


----------



## TechBone (17. Juni 2014)

aber ich meinte das Hochladen, videos Schauen läuft sehr gut! mit über 1440p, sogar 4K


----------



## hebo89 (18. Juni 2014)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, das ich zur selben Zeit (nicht parallel) das selbe Video mit dem JDownloader mit voller Geschwindigkeit runterladen kann.


 
Theorie 1: Es kann auch sein, dass jDownloader mehrere Verbindungen aufbaut und somit mehrere Chunks gleichzeitig zieht. Dann sieht es für YouTube so aus, als wärst du nicht nur ein User, sondern mehrere. Wenn die Server ausgelastet sind, könnte es sein, dass YouTube die Bandbreite pro User reglementiert und mit mehreren Verbindungen addierst du diese Reglementierung.

Theorie 2: Die YouTube Bandbreitenbeschränkung findet sich in der Programmierung des Players. Möglicherweise greift jDownloader das Video aber direkt ab und unterliegt somit dieser Beschränkung nicht.

Beide Theorien sind nur reine Vermutungen und haben keinen Anspruch auf Richtigkeit!


----------



## Scorpio78 (2. November 2014)

Ist zwar schon was älter und hatte seit gut 5 Tagen das gleiche Problem mit 1&1 50mbit und zwar egal wie viele Quellen 10 oder viel mehr...
Ich konnte keine Videos in HD mehr ansehen, ständig Dauerbuffparty... Oder aber die Quali wurde teils auf 144 von Youtube gestellt und es wurde immer noch nach 5 Sekunden wider 10 Sekunden gebuffert.
Hatte mal den Cache für Firefox gekillt, Proxy getestet, das Problem blieb einfach bestehen. Ich nutze den Firefox 33.0.2 (Explorer und SWR Iron. gleiches Probem)

Alle meine Rechner waren betroffen also 1&1 kontaktiert, Antwort: Nein, es wäre nicht bekannt, dass Youtube gedrosselt wird (ich hatte das Problem seit 5 Tagen rund um die Uhr, egal bei welchen Video, selbt bei eigens zum Test hochgeladener...).

Hab dann aus Verzeweiflung IP v6 deaktiviert->keine Lösung
Dann hab ich versehentlich meine Configs für den Firefox gelöscht, musste das Ding also neu installieren und siehe da: Videos laufen wieder in gewohnter Quali und nix mit buffern mehr.
SWR und Eplorer hatten allerdings immer noch das "Bufferproblem"
Iron neuinstalliert,... TADDDAAAA,... läuft ebenfalls wieder.
Den Explorer 11 hab ich so gelassen, denn brauchte ich nur für den Test.
Das Thema ist ja schon was älter aber vielleicht verirrt sich einer hier hin und es kann ihm helfen.


----------



## Dyfcom (5. November 2014)

Bei mir hängt es auch andauernd, sogar bei 360p (2Mbit/s)


----------



## TechBone (8. November 2014)

haha, nach aufsetzen ging es wieder aber bei einem 19,5 GB video kann jutube das nicht mehr zusammen fassen = 13K Minuten, also nochmal in WMV von AVI gerendert(übrigends ein 4K video) und dann waren nur noch 5,5GB und schon hats 100min gedauert.


----------



## Metalic (3. März 2015)

Vorweg, Entschuldigung dass ich den alten Thread hoch hole aber bei mir ist es genau dasselbe. 
Telekom 50k Leitung. Download laufen ohne Probleme, nur wenn ich Youtube anschmeiße lädt die Leitung nicht schnell genug, damit ich das Video problemlos anschauen kann. Habe zudem auch immer das Addon "HD for Youttube".

Gibts da mittlerweile ne Lösung?


----------



## Der Maniac (3. März 2015)

nimm mal "Magic Actions for Youtube", gibts für Chrome und Firefox, da kann man auch einen Speedboster oder so ähnlich aktivieren, läuft bei mir 1A!


----------



## fxler (3. März 2015)

Geh mal auf die Startseite der PCGH,  scrolle nach ganz unten. 
Rechts findest du " YouTube beschleunigen" 
Schritte befolgen und los geht's. 
HD Videos ohne Laden laufen nun mit meiner 2k Leitung


----------

